# Mini Errors V70 and V421, all Devices available



## DaveTheNerd (Oct 13, 2004)

Chalk me up as another long-time TiVo user now having Mini problems.

TiVo Bolt as "main" device. Just replaced a Series 3 with a TiVo Mini. The Series 3 worked fine with cable signal and over either Powerline *or* wireless bridge it saw the Bolt and both could exchange videos back-and-forth.

The Mini won't work with MoCA and won't see the Bolt when connected either with Powerline or wireless bridge.

Initially I was getting the V70 error, so I plugged the Mini directly into the same switch as the Bolt and it immediately connected and synced up. Now that it knows the IP address of the Bolt I moved it back to its intended location.

The Mini happily gets on the internet just fine, but it will not see the Bolt over either Powerline or Wireless bridge. Error V421 is what comes up. The thing is, I can plug another device in via Ethernet in the same location and see both the Bolt and the Mini, so I know the network is "working" between the two of them. From anywhere on the network I can pull up the https web interfaces for both the Bolt and the Mini, as well.

And, of course, in the Mini's settings I can see that it has the correct IP address for the Bolt as the host.

Anyone have any thoughts as to why it would be telling me it can't see it? Is there some protocol that might be getting blocked? That's the only thing I can think of here, and I'm at my wits end. Help me, Obi Wan TiVobis. You're my only hope!


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm having similar issues. I have a Mini that worked fine connected to a wireless bridge for over a year. I dumped all my bridges and bought this thing as a replacement and set it up yesterday: https://www.amazon.com/TP-LINK-TL-WR802N-Wireless-Repeater-300Mbps/dp/B00TQEX8BO (the Mini was offline for about 6 weeks).

I get V70 and V421 errors on all Mini screens telling me it can't find the Roamio. The Mini is definitely getting an internet connection b/c it downloaded the RC14 software successfully and all connection tests pass. Multiple reboots, forced connections, (unnecessary) device name changes, calls to TiVo support have not helped.

*Any ideas? Host Roamio is connected via native wireless. TiVo Mini is ethernet via the wireless bridge. * I tried re-doing Guided Setup on the Mini and now I don't even get the V70 messages anymore - it just tells me it can't find my Roamio.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

DaveTheNerd said:


> Chalk me up as another long-time TiVo user now having Mini problems.
> 
> TiVo Bolt as "main" device. Just replaced a Series 3 with a TiVo Mini. The Series 3 worked fine with cable signal and over either Powerline *or* wireless bridge it saw the Bolt and both could exchange videos back-and-forth.
> 
> ...


It's interesting that all you say about MoCA is that it won't work. What is the reason it won't work, is there no coax near the mini?
Regarding the wireless Ethernet bridges, at least one guy has reported that after searching for the latest firmware and applying it, he was able to make the connection again.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

For any new users, you may find this thread like I did - here are my tips.

make sure your main TiVo has called home after you activated the mini - in my case I had to force this, the 15 min on the QuickStart sheet is BS.
If you have any equipment that has IGMP snooping make sure it is turned off everywhere (this can randomly break discovery / anything that relies on broadcast packets e.g upnp etc)
Make sure if you have any VLANs that the TiVo and Mini are are same untagged vlan (usually on vlan1 by default).
Good luck!


----------

